# Sự thật ẩn giấu phía sau những mùi hương nước hoa cao cấp



## vietmom (29/5/18)

Có rất nhiều điều bí ẩn phía sau mỗi mùi hương nước hoa cao cấp mà bạn yêu thích.
Hương nước hoa vô hình mà hiện hữu. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu những sự thật đằng sau mỗi lọ nước hoa, tại sao hương thơm của nước hoa cứ vương vít trên người và làm sao để chọn được mùi hương thích hợp với bạn.

*HOA LÀ THÀNH PHẦN TỰ NHIÊN QUAN TRỌNG NHẤT*
Hoa tươi sạch là một trong những thành phần quý giá nhất đối với người làm nước hoa. Hoa rất xinh đẹp, nữ tính, gợi cảm do vậy mà mỗi loại hoa truyền đạt những mùi hương cảm xúc khác nhau.

_


Ảnh: Stan Musilek_​
*MỘT SỐ LOẠI NƯỚC HOA CÓ CHỨA THÀNH PHẦN HƯƠNG TỔNG HỢP NHÂN TẠO*
Không phải tất cả nước hoa đều chiết xuất từ 100% hoa thiên nhiên. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân, một trong số đó là chi phí của các thành phần tự nhiên rất đắt. Hơn thế nữa, sử dụng những thành phần tự nhiên làm hương không phải dễ dàng. Các hương tự nhiên rất đẹp… mà cũng rất phức tạp, khó có thể hình thành những công thức mùi đồng nhất. Bên cạnh đó, một nguyên nhân khác khiến nhà sản xuất sử dụng thành phần tổng hợp là vì vấn đề bảo vệ môi trường. Họ không sử dụng gỗ đàn hương thực sự để hạn chế việc chặt cây vô tội vạ, thay vào đó là những công thức mùi hương sao chép mùi hương thật.

_


Ảnh: Pharmacia Eau De Parfum_​
Tuy nhiên, không phải hương nước hoa nào cũng có thể tổng hợp được. Điển hình là khi chiết tác hương đào hay hương dừa đặc trưng, càng tự nhiên thì càng nhẹ nhàng hấp dẫn. Trong khi đó, hương tổng hợp rất mạnh sẽ tạo cảm giác tiêu cực khi xịt ra.

_


Ảnh: @jweiller/Unplash_​
*SỰ KHÁC NHAU GIỮA PERFUME, EAU DE TOILETTE VÀ COLOGNE*
Cụm từ “nước hoa (perfume)” được sử dụng rộng rãi để gọi tên những loại nước hoa khác nhau. Về mặt kĩ thuật thì không phải vậy. Có thể hiểu một cách đơn giản là _Perfume_ (hay _Parfum_) có chứa nhiều tinh thể hương nhất, kế tiếp là _Eau de Parfum_, _Eau de Toilette_ và cuối cùng là _Eau de Cologne._ 

_


Ảnh: Thebeautylookbook_​
*NHÓM HƯƠNG GỖ, CAM QUÝT VÀ VANI LÀ NHÓM HƯƠNG ĐƯỢC ƯA CHUỘNG NHẤT*
Có hai xu hướng nước hoa chính: Xu hướng nước hoa theo mùa và theo nhóm mùi.

Nói về nhóm mùi, thì dường như nhóm hương gỗ, cam quýt và vani được ưa chuộng nhất vì cũng như thời gian lưu hương lâu hơn. Trong suốt mười năm qua, hương nước hoa đang thay đổi theo khuynh hướng mùi mạnh hơn và ngọt ngào hơn.

Còn lại, về mùa Hè thì mùi hương được ưa chuộng sẽ là nhóm mùi hương trong trẻo và thanh mát hay những hương ngọt ngào cho mùa Xuân.

_


Ảnh: @pefont/Unplash_​*MÙI HƯƠNG KHÁC NHAU TRÊN TỪNG CƠ THỂ*
Mùi cơ thể đặc trưng và riêng biệt của mỗi người sẽ thay đổi mùi hương nước hoa. Điều này cũng giải thích tại sao bạn cảm thấy mùi hương trên cơ thể người khác lại có mùi khác lạ và cuốn hút hơn, đặc biệt đối với người mà bạn yêu thích. Bên cạnh đó, thức ăn, nhiệt độ cơ thể và môi trường cũng tác động đến mùi hương nước hoa.

Lý giải trên cũng có thể giải thích thắc mắc thú vị  là tại sao mùi hương trên người lại khác với hương mẫu giấy thử ở cửa hàng. Đó là lí do bạn nên thử nước hoa trên da thật mà không phải là mẫu giấy thử.

_


Ảnh: Fragrantica_​
*CHỌN LỰA MÙI HƯƠNG PHÙ HỢP KHÔNG KHÓ*
Có cả một thế giới nước hoa ngoài kia làm bạn trở nên bối rối để có thể lựa chọn một mùi hương phù hợp với bản thân. Cũng giống như rượu vang, bạn hãy chọn cho bản một mùi hương nước hoa mà bạn muốn uống, muốn say với nó. Đó là mùi hương làm cho bạn vui vẻ, dễ chịu cũng như có thể bày tỏ những cảm xúc tự nhiên nhất bên trong.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

